# How I start my day ?



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

I Wake up some mornings with the tapping of a blue tit at my windowsill, and when I try to let it in the bird flies away, then I start to prepare my fresh ginger tea with squeezed lemon, then sitting down upon my terrace with a peaceful view and slowly enjoying my tea. :cheer2:


----------



## Baylucas (Jun 3, 2020)

Sounds delightful!!


----------



## mary roxan (Jun 2, 2020)

Many thanks.


----------

